# Misty- Reunite Lost And Found Pets In South Wales!



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

hi everyone after losing my cat and finsing out she had been involved in a hit and run and had to be put to sleep iv decided to start up an organisation to dedicate it to lost and found pets.

its called MISTY after my late cat

our normal job is bubbles dog grooming in barry but iv set up a page on facebook, dedicated a page on my website and will be soon openign its own website.

my job will be to ring around every local organisation and post picture and information of lost and found pets in our local area.

its just annoyed me that when misty went missing i had to ring all the vets, papers, local charities and that there isnt just one particular place that is dedicated to every lost pet in the area. even the local charities dont work together! they all seem to work serperately which i know its because they are all busy but it doesnt make sense.

so thats where i come in. anyone in south wales who has lost a pet or found a pet can add their details to my database. i can also microchip so i can read chips so if anyone finds a pet i can scan them and then alert the right people. i work close with one of my good friends who works for the RSPCA as she was the one who heard about my cat.

hopefully i can start something huge and make it national. who knows! all i know is i want to help those who have lost their pets as it was torture when misty was missing and even worse when i found out she had been killed but atleast i know what did happen to her. something which allot of people dont get to know.

please visit one of either 2 links

Bubbles - HOME

or the facebook fan page link

MISTY - TRYING TO REUNITE LOST & FOUND PETS IN BARRY SOUTH WALES! | Facebook

please please please add as many people as you knwo to the fan page. the more people we get the more likely we can reunite more pets!

thank you everyone and i love to hear your veiws!


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

just keepign this post updated so everyone can have a good read and add themselfs to the misty facebook fanpage.

im going to keeping spending my own money and time on getting this up and running and working as misty was my 2nd favrout girl itnhe world after my own daughter.

i had a really good sob today as really missing her. she got attacked by thugs last year who broke her leg, cut off her tail and she barely made it through. she went on to make a complete recovery. then something awful like this happens and a hit and run take her life. if the people had just pulled over and taken her to a vet she might still be alive now but they didnt, they left her to only be found 3 days later still alive with head trauma and covered in maggots. for her to go through everything she went through and then that happen it makes me sick!

misty was the most beautiful girl ever and i jus keep wishing this was a bad nightmatre but it isnt so i need 'MISTY' to work. so everyone can you please become a fan on facebook and follow the link.

thank you


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

hey everyone just to let you know that the website has been launched and that all we need now is for you guys to list your pets on the website!

MISTY - Home


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

hey everyone keeping you updated have added all my stuff to the page now and anyone with missing pets please get on contact


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

hey everyone can you please add your details to my website if you have lost or found a pet?

we need an update of all pets losta nd stoeln so we can do our leaflet run to all the vets, charities and homes. and we are just about to update the facebook page

regards michelle

MISTY - Home


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just keep us updated here. All I can do is to pray for your lost pet.


----------

